# Synchronisation iCal et iPod via iTunes



## Loufute (8 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour à tout le monde !

Je vous écrit car j'ai eu récemment à reformater mon mac. J'ai récupéré le système intact grâce à Time Machine. Ceci dit, depuis, la synchronisation des calendriers avec mon iPod ne s'effectue plus.

Lorsque je suis dans iTunes et que je coche la boite "Synchroniser les calendriers", un message d'erreur apparait, prétendant qu'aucun calendrier n'existe ; or, il en existe quelques uns.

J'avais déjà eu un problème similaire, et avais trouvé sur Internet la solution : supprimer certains fichiers de la bibliothèque, puis tout rentrait dans l'ordre.
Je ne retrouve cependant pas ce lien, et ne sait plus quoi faire.

En faisant des recherches, je suis tombé sur une solution sur le site d'Apple (http://support.apple.com/kb/TS2481?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR). J'ai tenté de l'appliquer, mais cela ne fonctionne pas...

Je ne sais dès lors pas quoi faire, et je me tourne vers vous, si jamais vous auriez une solution 

Merci d'avance et bonne soirée,


Maxime.

Ben rien que le fait de mettre "iPod" et "iTunes" dans le titre de ton topic aurait du t'inciter à aller poster sur iGeneration !

On déménage !


----------



## Loufute (9 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour !

Le problème a évolué, puisque maintenant chaque calendrier est en double dans iCals...

(En ce qui concerne le mauvais lieu, je tiens simplement à signaler que j'avais suivi la table d'orientation . Le problème, selon moi, porte plus sur iCal que sur l'iPod ou iTunes, d'où le fait que ce fut mis dans les forums macGe traditionnels.
Je trouve qu'il y aurait pu avoir une façon plus sympathique de me le dire ; mais désolé pour l'erreur)


----------



## Loufute (15 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour tout le monde...

En effaçant tous les fichiers indiqués sur le site, et en remettant une version enregistrée précédemment, je n'ai plus le problème du dédoublement de calendrier...

Par contre, il m'est toujours impossible de faire la moindre synchronisation...

Si quelqu'un se sent plus inspiré ?

Bonne soirée,

Maxime.


----------



## Loufute (14 Novembre 2009)

Bonsoir à tous !

J'ai recherché entretemps sur Internet des solutions...
Tous ont eu l'air de dire que la mise à jour 10.6.2 changeait la donne.

Ce n'était pas mon cas.
J'ai alors suivi la procédure décrite sur le site d'Apple (lien ci-dessus), et tout fonctionne bien maintenant.


----------

